# Need soft copy of schwinn green phantom decals



## schwinnphantom (Apr 28, 2013)

I wanna restore my green phantom but i have a problem with the decals specially with the frame's decals(comet design i.e.)

please send me a ready-to-print copy of the original decals of schwinn frames. 

thanks guys!!


----------



## serg (Apr 29, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/oldstuff4yousheepdog/m.html?item=260757840492&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb660e26c&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/

http://www.restoreclassicbicycles.com/

Good luck)


----------



## schwinnphantom (May 4, 2013)

*thanks*

i thought of a ready to print stencils sir. like a printable template where the stencils are ready-to-print. but thanks anyway


----------



## rideahiggins (May 4, 2013)

schwinnphantom said:


> I wanna restore my green phantom but i have a problem with the decals specially with the frame's decals(comet design i.e.)
> 
> please send me a ready-to-print copy of the original decals of schwinn frames.
> 
> ...




Phantoms didn't have comets.


----------



## schwinnphantom (May 10, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> Phantoms didn't have comets.




comets are for other projects aside from phantom. i badly need templates for the frame designs for schwinn. printable copies please =D


----------

